# S&W Model 53-inserts



## Ron Horvath (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought a used mod. 53 back in 1967 and it had one insert missing,so the gun shop ordered me another full set from S&W.The box had a space for the inserts,so I put one of the new ones in to complete the display.The whole mess was stolen in 2000 gun,box inserts,extra cyn.I still have the other 5 and have been told they may be worth something.Any ideas on their value would be appreciated. Thanks,Ron


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You will get a more accurate idea if you go to the S&W site. There's a lot of collectors there who can help you out. Good luck.:smt1099


----------

